# Hello all



## one old dude (Dec 4, 2019)

I've been married 29 years to the same woman, and have one child with her. Interested in the forum and the exchanges.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

one old dude said:


> I've been married 29 years to the same woman, and have one child with her. Interested in the forum and the exchanges.


*Welcome aboard, Kind Sir!

The TAM Family resoundingly welcomes your presence and participation!*


----------

